# Anyone using Google Project FI for service?



## Michael - Cleveland (Jan 1, 2015)

Anyone using Google Project FI for service?
Any thoughts on how well it worls with TNC apps?


----------



## Ruber (Jun 1, 2015)

I am, in NYC area, no problems.


----------



## Michael - Cleveland (Jan 1, 2015)

Ruber said:


> I am, in NYC area, no problems.


My google voice account won't allow me to add my new Google Fi number as a forwaarding phone.
That's a problem for me... I'm going to have to talk to them tomorrow about a workaround I guess...
or just poert my GV number to my Google Fi device.


----------

